# Calendrier iCloud sur Outlook pour iOS



## elliatedm (13 Décembre 2015)

Bonsoir,
Je teste Outlook pour iOS et je n'arrive pas à y voir les événements de mon calendrier iCloud (alors que les emails fonctionnent). Vous avez le même problème?


----------



## elliatedm (4 Février 2016)

elliatedm a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Je teste Outlook pour iOS et je n'arrive pas à y voir les événements de mon calendrier iCloud (alors que les emails fonctionnent). Vous avez le même problème?



Up, le problème est toujours là...


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (20 Février 2016)

J'utilise Spark. La version Béta sur iPad et iPhone. Tu auras ton calendrier dans l'application. Outlook pêche sur cet aspect. De même que sur les connections entre applications tierces. Ce que fait parfaitement Spark. Par exemple, un mail peut être envoyé directement sur Fantastical ou sur Omnifocus par exemple. Un plus indéniable. Et Spark est gratuit!!!


----------

